# Hey Mike - some BD.com questions for you



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

I was just over at bikeforums and found a post with a link to a Campy bike you are getting ready to sell. A smoking deal I might add (it is the same frame I got with the Mercier I think with full Campy Record or $1700). This cannot be found on your website directly. This was also the case with my Draco. 

Why do you do this? Some of the best deals I have seen have not been available off the front page? Are these advertising links only? Is there a benefit to doing this? To be honest, I found your main page via some searches and I could never find exactly what I wanted. If I had not found the Draco link, I might not have ended up buying from you. When I found that I bought it nearly immediately.

Secondly, you have mentioned in thread that framesets are coming (as in selling on the framesets - like maybe the carbon immortal). When can we expect to see these, and where?

I am not really in the market for any of this now that I have my bike that I love . . . I just like looking.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

indygreg said:


> Secondly, you have mentioned in thread that framesets are coming (as in selling on the framesets - like maybe the carbon immortal). When can we expect to see these, and where?


He mentioned that in the "lifelover thread"....may it rest in piece.

I've been checking Bikeisland.com (I think that's the BD sistersite) weekly since then and still no frames for sale.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*thanks for the questions*

Greg

Hi

Thanks for your questions

MARKETING -- Yes many times I make items available one way and not another. And sometimes at different prices. 
A bike available on ebay; not on bikesdirect; not in stores. A bike in stores at one price, ebay another, bikesdirect another. Bikes with close specs – different brands, different colors, different prices. Special link thru yahoo not thru google. Special promotion on RBR or bikeforums only. Etc etc

This is to gather marketing information. I learn a lot by doing this.

Strangest I think I have done was when I was Trek’s biggest Texas dealer; in the early days. In one city I sold Treks built up like normal bikes and in another I only displayed Trek Frames and had a component ‘package list’. City with built bikes you could walk in and buy the bike and leave. City with frames only, you had to pick your frame, pick your group, place order, and then wait to pick it up. I even changed the wait times – 2 days, 2 weeks, one month. And the prices were way different. The results were insane!

Anyway, Campy is a very special case. I can sell any level of Campy bike with any level of frame & components; but is the market big enough? And what is the market? A few years back I did full Reynolds frames with Reynolds forks, Full Campy groups, with real nice wheels & stuff. Turn rate was slow [which drives up prices for everyone]
I hope to learn what Campy can move and with which bike setup. Everything I bring sells, but the question is finding the item that turns quick at reasonable return on investment.

IMMORTAL FRAME: Yes, we have those frames in stock now and they have been listed on ebay. They will be added to bikeisland very soon; along with several other frames.

Right now you can not find the frames on ebay or bikeisland. The guy who runs bikeisland for me has been with me since he was a teenager. Jeff is 40 and has never worked for anyone else except a natural history museum when he was a kid. He is one of the most unique guys you can meet. He and his wife just found out they are having their first baby and he is going to California to see his mother for Christmas. 
Bikeisland will be closed from Dec 21st to Dec 27th. A slow time online anyway.

The Immortal frame with full carbon fork and nice headset is like $650 or so – a very good deal.

Later this year, Jeff will get for bikeisland some ADK full CF frames that people have been selling for around $600 and sell them for $399. Great upgrade for many bikes.

Happy Holidays
mike


----------

